# How long to get a new key from dealer



## wheaties1980 (Nov 4, 2003)

I have been waiting now for over 45 days to get an additional key for my 2002 330I. Any one have any idea how long this should take?

Thanks


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

I didn't realize it would be that long. I lost my first key over a year ago (somewhere around the house). Since it's a lease, I'll have to replace but wanted to wait as long as possible just in case I find it.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

wheaties1980 said:


> I have been waiting now for over 45 days to get an additional key for my 2002 330I. Any one have any idea how long this should take?
> 
> Thanks


You can get a key ordered via the dealer in 24 hours. Anything longer is pure BS.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

wheaties1980 said:


> I have been waiting now for over 45 days to get an additional key for my 2002 330I. Any one have any idea how long this should take?
> 
> Thanks


As per the last time I had to wait for a new key (dealer misplaced it), I believe that there are a total of 11 keys cut for each car. They are all stored somewhere in the U.S. IIRC. A wait of more than a week for a new key is absurd.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Ditto. I ordered 2 new keys on Saturday, they came in by Wednesday the next week two weeks ago.
> 
> If it takes longer than a few days, either you did not provide them enough information (I had to bring in the purchase agreement AND my id to show that I actually own the car before they'll even order the keys) or all 11 keys are lost and they had to RE-CUT the key, which isn't likely.


I've actualy heard that if the run of 11 keys is 'used up', you must pay for the next run of all 11 keys to be cut. Not sure if that's true or not though. (I'm only on my 3rd key)


----------



## BobC (Jun 17, 2003)

wheaties1980 said:


> I have been waiting now for over 45 days to get an additional key for my 2002 330I. Any one have any idea how long this should take?
> 
> Thanks


I got a replacement key for my '96 318ti this past spring. It was less than a week from the time I ordered the key until I got it. That included time for the dealer to mail the key to me!


----------



## wheaties1980 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Waiting for second Key*

I bought my car from a used dealer who specializes in BMW's. They claim they ordered it but are a BMW's mercy for when it will be delivered.

Over 45 days now. I think they just don't want to pay the $150 for the key. I spoke to a dealer and they said it takes between 7 and 10 days. That appears to be what you guys are saying also.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## sdwolff (May 22, 2002)

Keys are sent overnight, everytime. Worst case senario, based on what time the order took place, is two days. Period!!!!

I think EWS equipped cars have a total of 12 keys, after the 12 key is cut, you have to buy a new EWS control unit with a new set of keys.

That's why BMW says if the dealer looses a key before delivery, they are supposed to replace the control unit with keys so you get everything your entitled to.


----------



## NickD (Jul 16, 2003)

sdwolff said:


> Keys are sent overnight, everytime. Worst case senario, based on what time the order took place, is two days. Period!!!!
> 
> I think EWS equipped cars have a total of 12 keys, after the 12 key is cut, you have to buy a new EWS control unit with a new set of keys.
> 
> That's why BMW says if the dealer looses a key before delivery, they are supposed to replace the control unit with keys so you get everything your entitled to.


It took me roughly 45 days to get my key from the dealer  To top it off it's missing the small rectangular back cover to it, it's a pre 2000 key.


----------



## ZBB 325Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

sergiok said:


> I've actualy heard that if the run of 11 keys is 'used up', you must pay for the next run of all 11 keys to be cut. Not sure if that's true or not though. (I'm only on my 3rd key)


Actually... I was told that its 10 keys max that can be programmed into the ECU... I have a printout of the key programming screen at home (dealer lost a key and ordered a new one -- they gave me the printout to show me that they had disabled the lost key. They ended up finding the lost key about 3 months later and mailed it to me since I had moved).

After that, you need a new ECU and 10 new keys to be cut. I can't imagine that it happens too often...


----------



## Lscman (Aug 5, 2003)

sdwolff said:


> Keys are sent overnight, everytime. Worst case senario, based on what time the order took place, is two days. Period!!!!
> 
> I think EWS equipped cars have a total of 12 keys, after the 12 key is cut, you have to buy a new EWS control unit with a new set of keys.
> 
> That's why BMW says if the dealer looses a key before delivery, they are supposed to replace the control unit with keys so you get everything your entitled to.


From what I've read, all true except maybe......
1) the number of keys initially programmed & delivered to the original owner is 4. 
2) The max# of keys programmed to an EWS is 10.

This allows the car owner(s) to get 6 additional replacement keys over the lifespan of the vehicle without replacing the EWS module. I have heard that some dealers troubleshooting immobilizer systems will secretly program a temporary "test key" for your car which effectively "steals" one of the precious 10 "user key" codes. You have to cross fingers on this one, since immobilizer troubles are common.

If you're a third or so owner of a modern BMW, you could be in trouble. Moron prior owners that keep $15 OEM scissor jacks also have a habit of keeping any spare keys. They think they can get rich pawning 1 or 2 spare used keys on ebay. They fetch maybe $20 from stupid top bidders. I wonder what drawer buyers store these fancy paperweights in?


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

NickD said:


> It took me roughly 45 days to get my key from the dealer  To top it off it's missing the small rectangular back cover to it, it's a pre 2000 key.


I bought a pre-2000 key when I bought the 5er (it only came with 1 key.) The dealer had it in 5 days. It also did not come with the back cover - the dealer told me that is a separate part you have to order now.


----------



## yamato (Feb 11, 2003)

i waited 1 week for a new key


----------



## darrylo (Mar 4, 2005)

BMW4phillygirl said:


> Wait, I was supposed to get 4 keys when I bought my car? I only got 2 keys, 1 valet key and 1 plastic thingy I keep in my coin purse. Was I supposed to get more than that? :dunno:


We only got two regular keys and a plastic valet key. No other keys (certainly nothing like a "plastic thingy").

What is a plastic thingy, anyway?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

BMW4phillygirl said:


> Wait, I was supposed to get 4 keys when I bought my car? I only got 2 keys, 1 valet key and 1 plastic thingy I keep in my coin purse. Was I supposed to get more than that? :dunno:


2 master key+1 valet key+1 emergency wallet key=4. :dunno:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

darrylo said:


> We only got two regular keys and a plastic valet key. No other keys (certainly nothing like a "plastic thingy").
> 
> What is a plastic thingy, anyway?


BMW only provide 3 keys starting in September 2003. 2 Masters, 1 valet.

:eeps:


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

The HACK said:


> BMW only provide 3 keys starting in 2003. 2 Masters, 1 valet.


they still gave 4 keys in the early parts of 2003, my 2003 330ci made in january 2003 still had 4 keys.


----------



## rwebbe (Jan 20, 2002)

On delivery April 1, 2003 at Center, I received 2 Master, 1 Valet and 1 Plastic for emergency use.


----------



## rwebbe (Jan 20, 2002)

Oops meant to write year 2002. Sorry.


----------

